# Wartime Knitting patterns



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I happened to find this page for some PDF versions of knitting pattern booklets distributed during wartimes. I thought others might like to see them too.

http://wartimecanada.ca/categories/handicrafts


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love to see things like this! Thank You for posting!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually have my mother's copy of "Knitting for Victory".


----------



## LauraJo (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

these are always interesting to see the differences.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Wonderful. Thank you for posting. I have bookmarked to go back and take a much closer look at them when time permits.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow. These are great!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for posting. Very interesting...especially the socks.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I had a few of the silk postcards from my GM. Showed a friend one day and never saw them again.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Isn't it interesting that the size 14 pullovers had a blocked bust measurement of 32 inches?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,thankyou for posting.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I remember my mum having the silk postcards.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool, printed this off. May try it. Thanks.


----------



## redman (Aug 30, 2012)

During WW II my Mother knit sweaters for the Red Cross who in turn sent them to the soldiers; but when individuals wanted to mail something, the soldier had to ask for it. I knit a turtle-neck sweater for my fiance who was stationed in England and told him to ask for it. He wrote back saying he didn't need it as they had electrically heated suits in the planes. Nine years later when he was stationed in AK, he wore that sweater on almost every flight.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> I had a few of the silk postcards from my GM. Showed a friend one day and never saw them again.


I hope you ask that so-called 'friend' if he/she has finished looking at them . . .


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...it was fun to see the fashions..


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Looking at some of the patterns, we as women have changed in body proportions - but it could have been the war and the restrictions on some of the food - I remember the rationing my Mom had to do. Thanks for the look at the past!!!! Have downloaded and saved patterns.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

judyr said:


> Thanks for the post. Looking at some of the patterns, we as women have changed in body proportions - but it could have been the war and the restrictions on some of the food - I remember the rationing my Mom had to do. Thanks for the look at the past!!!! Have downloaded and saved patterns.


I actually have an old UK ration book from WWII. From looking at the amount of rationed foods allowed each week, I don't know how people managed to survive.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Read a very interesting book recently titled "Food Will Win The War". Tells how women were asked to save on wheat and meat so these items could be shipped overseas to feed the men as Europe was short on those items. I really enjoyed reading it and I certainly enjoyed your posting. Thanks so much.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

There was also a book called "Housewife, 49" in which a British housewife kept a journal of her day-to-day life during WWII. She was very resourceful in the use of her rations. She didn't knit for the troops, but she made lots of things to sell for the support of the canteens operated for servicemen. It was made into a film or TV show as well.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow thank you so much


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank You for posting.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

What a fascinating post, my family knit from many of these pattern booklets and I now have them in my collection. I treasure them. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

Trishaknit said:


> What a fascinating post, my family knit from many of these pattern booklets and I now have them in my collection. I treasure them. Thank you for sharing!


I'm glad you liked them. I really enjoyed the pictures of BC you posted earlier. I hope you post some more of them soon.


----------

